# PCMCIA Karte in VMWare einbinden



## Marki85 (26 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Idee wie man eine PCMCIA Karte (Siemens CP5512) in die VMWare Workstation 6.5 einbindet?

Brauche echt dringend Hilfe...

Danke schon mal


----------



## marlob (26 Mai 2009)

Das geht meines Wissen nach nicht :-(
Besser wäre es wenn du einen USB-Adapter nimmst


----------



## Marki85 (26 Mai 2009)

Ok... und wenn man einen fest verbauten CP 5612 auf dem PCI Steckplatz benutzt?

Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben, um aus der VMware heraus über MPI/DP zu kommunizieren.

Der USB/MPI Adapter ist für die ganzen Sachen nicht freigegeben und funktioniert nur sporadisch. 

Vielleicht kann man ein Tool entwickeln, um die Schnittstelle/ Karte in der VM sichtbar zu machen.


----------



## Ralle (26 Mai 2009)

Ich nutze einen NetLink Pro, der funktioniert problemlos auf einem Mac mit Parallels als VM und WinXP.


----------



## Marki85 (27 Mai 2009)

Danke für die Info Ralle, gehst du über Ethernet oder über USB?
Da es mit Parallels funktioniert, heißt es ja nicht gleich, dass es mit VM für Windows funktioniert. Aber probieren kann man es ja mal.


----------



## marlob (27 Mai 2009)

Der Netlink Pro funktioniert auch mit VMWare unter Windows. Und soviel ich weiss auch mit VirtualBox (falls man kein VMWare benutzen will)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Mai 2009)

Marki85 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info Ralle, gehst du über Ethernet oder über USB?
> Da es mit Parallels funktioniert, heißt es ja nicht gleich, dass es mit VM für Windows funktioniert. Aber probieren kann man es ja mal.



Sowohl der ACCON-NetLink-PRO als auch der ACCON-NetLink-USB funktioniert problemlos unter VM-Ware. In dieser Umgebung testen wir selbst.


----------

